# IT (Network Administrator) and Chinese teaching



## brayrobert201

Hi, All

I recently (about a year ago) graduated with a Bachelors degree in IT, majoring in Network Management. I'm currently looking to migrate to Europe early next year.

I'm comfortable in Linux (Redhat-based specifically for servers and Ubuntu for desktops) and Windows. Can readily use Cisco devices (even if I'm a bit rusty) and will have about two years experience in a Systems Administration role plus about five years experience in a support role in addition to some basic sysadmin stuff I did while at uni (three years very part time)

I only speak English, but compared with Chinese (a language I know a bit of) I've figured that learning German should be a dream coated in candy  I've done a small amount of German back in high school, but nowhere near conversational.

My wife is a native Chinese teacher with a masters in teaching Chinese, another in teaching English to speakers of other languages and will have a postgrad diploma in teaching Maths. in about the next month. She's also had five years experience as a support ESL teacher in an Australian high school.

My wife is an Australian citizen and I am an Australian and UK citizen.

We're heading there for a holiday late this year to have a look through Europe and basically have a look around to see where we like. The top three candidates so far are Germany, Sweden and Norway.

I guess what I'm asking for is general advice from those who have gone before. I've found a few job sites including the official ones, however I'm also looking for pay scales so I can find out what an average wage is in this field. (Due to the Australian dollar doubling in the last year or two I've figured I can't directly convert wages here and have the results be meaningful) and any advice on who I can speak to or what I can look into while I'm there.

Any advice? Preparations I should go through (IE: Taking a few language classes first) estimations of what my chances are? Best city? Better countries in Europe to look at for IT workers? Pointers in the right direction? Etc?

This has also made me quite hopeful:
The formerly well known IT-Greencard program has been followed by the introduction of a specific category within the ordinance on employment that allows IT specialists with a university or polytechnic degree to migrate to Germany for employment purposes.

From Immigration to Germany on Wiki

It's all appreciated, I just really don't know where to begin or who to talk to right now.

Thanks in advance,
- Bob


----------



## brayrobert201

If no-one has information on the above, would anyone have any suggestions for where I could look for a decent recruitment agency?


----------



## James3214

Hi Bob, sorry I missed your first post but i don't think you will have a problem finding a job with your skills as a UK citizen even if you only speak English. For a start try jobs sites like jobserve who have more of an agency and international base. Also I know of Austrailian citizens who have had no problems getting visas to stay or even renewed recently. Most of the IT jobs can be found around the Rhein-Main (Frankfurt) area but you could also end up in the other main cities like Munich, Hamburg and Berlin.
There is a site about German pay rates on another thread in this section. I'll try and find it and repost it. 
Good luck. Let us know how you get on. The strong Aus $ is getting you all a bit further these days eh?


----------



## brayrobert201

James3214 said:


> Hi Bob, sorry I missed your first post but i don't think you will have a problem finding a job with your skills as a UK citizen even if you only speak English. For a start try jobs sites like jobserve who have more of an agency and international base. Also I know of Austrailian citizens who have had no problems getting visas to stay or even renewed recently. Most of the IT jobs can be found around the Rhein-Main (Frankfurt) area but you could also end up in the other main cities like Munich, Hamburg and Berlin.
> There is a site about German pay rates on another thread in this section. I'll try and find it and repost it.
> Good luck. Let us know how you get on. The strong Aus $ is getting you all a bit further these days eh?


Brilliant. Thanks for the information there. Just had a bit of a look through jobserve and am starting to make general inquiries (It'll be the best part of a year before I actually move, but I figured I can't start preparing too soon)

And having a look for the pay rates. However if you find it first, I'd appreciate that.

I don't suppose you know anything at all on how much in-demand Chinese or Maths teachers are there, do you?


----------



## James3214

brayrobert201 said:


> And having a look for the pay rates. However if you find it first, I'd appreciate that.
> 
> I don't suppose you know anything at all on how much in-demand Chinese or Maths teachers are there, do you?



Pay rates per city can be found here (only in German though)
Gehaltsvergleich nach Berufen bei nettolohn.de

Not sure about Chinese or Maths teachers but if she doesn't mind teaching English she should be able to find something although it might be working at a lower rate (around 15€ per hour) if you don't speak German.


----------

